# Looking for Hans Zimmer Orchestral Scores



## nik (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey guys, 
i would love t recreate some of HZ scores for practice.any idea where i could get the original orchestral scores of Hans Zimmer?
Interested in anything he made especially Crimson Tide,Inception,Pirates of the Carribean are some of my favourites! Thanks in advance for any advice! 
best regards 
Nik


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 14, 2018)

1) Transcribe them instead. It's better practice.
2) Get some Mahler, Holst etc scores and concentrate on the sections that have the sounds you're after.

(assuming you can't find the specific sheet music you want)


----------



## zolhof (Sep 14, 2018)

If they are transcriptions, I guess that's cool to share, but photocopied originals are a big red flag. I doubt any of those scores floating the web are legally cleared, so we shouldn't point to websites hosting or sharing them.

As Richard said, transcribing your favorite cues will give you so much more in the long run, it's well worth the time put into it. Words of wisdom from senpai Verta:


----------



## d.healey (Sep 14, 2018)

zolhof said:


> As Richard said, transcribing your favorite cues will give you so much more in the long run[/MEDIA]


As long as you have the score to check that what you transcribed is accurate.


----------



## bryla (Sep 14, 2018)

And if you don't have the score it doesn't matter. Transcribe and get used to it. It's one thing that will never hurt you.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 14, 2018)

bryla said:


> And if you don't have the score it doesn't matter. Transcribe and get used to it. It's one thing that will never hurt you.


The problem with not having the scores though is you can't correct your biases. If you keep writing trumpet parts out as french horn (because that's what you think it is) you wouldn't know you were wrong. I agree that there is always something to be gained from transcribing, with or without a written score, but there are some things that you need the score for (or some other source of correction/confirmation).


----------



## bryla (Sep 14, 2018)

Then don't listen for that. Do piano transcriptions.


----------



## zolhof (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi @nik, just so you know, the first part of my reply wasn't directed at you. Some fellow member posted links (well-intentioned, I'm sure) to websites that host illegal content and deleted it. There's nothing wrong with you asking, maybe rctec himself can hook you up?

Good luck with your work and if you need any help transcribing, join the RedBanned.com forum, some great ears there always willing to help!


----------



## nik (Sep 14, 2018)

thank guys,i will transcribe as much as i can,though as some of you pointed out i would to check my work for mistakes. Of course i would not ask for any illegal links here. I just wanted the original scores, so not some random arrangement. Not that other arrengements are not good but i wanted to really learn from the original.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 14, 2018)

nik said:


> Not that other arrengements are not good but i wanted to really learn from the original.



Film scores are notoriously hard to get a hand on. Your best chance chances would be maybe at the library in LA (UCLA or the like?) But often scores sit well protected in their rights holders safe - the film studios.

John Williams has some of his scores with Hal Leonard, so you could look there too. But as said, unless the film studios release them, or the rights had remained and the composer releases them, it's gonna be hard to find official stuff


----------



## nik (Sep 14, 2018)

thanks a lot,i will keep looking and start gettin into transcribing a lot


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 15, 2018)

@nik - Somebody posted a link to an archive somewhen fall 2017 but I can't find the post anymore.

*<POST EDITED BY MODERATOR>*


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 15, 2018)

nik said:


> Hey guys,
> i would love t recreate some of HZ scores for practice.any idea where i could get the original orchestral scores of Hans Zimmer?
> Interested in anything he made especially Crimson Tide,Inception,Pirates of the Carribean are some of my favourites! Thanks in advance for any advice!
> best regards
> Nik



Search for Ashton gleckman YouTube channel as he has many hans And other scores.


----------



## agarner32 (Sep 15, 2018)

Scribd is a great resource for scores including Hans Zimmer.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 15, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> Search for Ashton gleckman YouTube channel as he has many hans And other scores.



I wouldn't be so sure that he works with original scores (if yes, where are they from?) - I'd rather say it's transcribed, so not what the OP would look for.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 15, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=...music&sprefix=hans+zimmer+s&crid=6SEO5I3558YH


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 15, 2018)

I am no Expert when it comes to Hans Zimmer music, and not to punch the threads intention here, but imo HZ music is a bit about the orchestration but a lot about the production value, sounddesign and skillset which is put into that. I am not sure if it is of a neccesity to have score sheets from Zimmers orchestration because his sound derives from a lot of the productions and recording techniques with his orchestra, so e.g. like very specific seatings which is often unlike the standard classic movie orchestra. Having said: It would maybe for the OP make sense to check out some of the making ofs of HZ soundtracks and interviews with him so that Nik can get a grasp of the things which are definitely not part of the orchestration. I feel a of Hans Sounds weighs in the mixture of creating that "sound". Maybe just as a suggestion if Nik is really more after a Zimmer "sound" than just a few presets of orchestrations? I mean that would be my approach whenever a client would asked me to do some Zimmer sound (which never happened until this day)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hans+zimmer+recording+session


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 15, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


> @nik - Somebody posted a link to an archive somewhen fall 2017 but I can't find the post anymore.


That post was deleted (by the member, not me) because it referred to a pirate site. That site masquerades as a legit site and claims all its postings are "public domain," but that's a legal charade. Obviously Hans Zimmer scores are not PD, but the site will still maintain they are. Takedown notices are often sent, of course, but they then repost later. We all know how that goes.

The bottom line is that we don't allow references to that sort of thing.

To be clear, I don't think the posters here were malicious at all, by the way. They were being honestly helpful, so I don't mean for this to sound like "scolding." FWIW, when I first visited, I thought the site was legit, too.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 15, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> That post was deleted (by the member, not me) because it referred to a pirate site. That site masquerades as a legit site and claims all its postings are "public domain," but that's a legal charade. Obviously Hans Zimmer scores are not PD, but the site will still maintain they are. Takedown notices are often sent, of course, but they then repost later. We all know how that goes.
> 
> The bottom line is that we don't allow references to that sort of thing.
> 
> To be clear, I don't think the posters here were malicious at all, by the way. They were being honestly helpful, so I don't mean for this to sound like "scolding." FWIW, when I first visited, I thought the site was legit, too.


Without wanting to be a snitch or something - what does Scrubs count as? It has legit books etc, but you can upload documents which might be not that...well...you know

It's a grey area site, just wanted to know


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 15, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> I wouldn't be so sure that he works with original scores (if yes, where are they from?) - I'd rather say it's transcribed, so not what the OP would look for.



He transcribes them and shows them.
So good videos to learn not only the score but also the transcribe process and how it sounds in a daw.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm not an expert in music but I reckon you should just transcribe it. Listen to it, work out all the parts, and record them into a DAW. If it doesn't sound like the recording, keep going? Slightly drunk advice but I feel it's pretty much all encompassing?


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 15, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> To be clear, I don't think the posters here were malicious at all, by the way. They were being honestly helpful, so I don't mean for this to sound like "scolding." FWIW, when I first visited, I thought the site was legit, too.


apologies, i wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Kony (Sep 15, 2018)

nik said:


> Hey guys,
> i would love t recreate some of HZ scores for practice.any idea where i could get the original orchestral scores of Hans Zimmer?
> Interested in anything he made especially Crimson Tide,Inception,Pirates of the Carribean are some of my favourites! Thanks in advance for any advice!
> best regards
> Nik


You should definitely check out Ashton Gleckman's YouTube channel 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9Z0p8W-IvB_2K_cAQdf7bg/videos


----------



## bryla (Sep 16, 2018)

Unfortunately it's not even legal to share transcriptions of other peoples pieces. Not even in YouTube videos.


----------



## Olfirf (Sep 16, 2018)

agarner32 said:


> Scribd is a great resource for scores including Hans Zimmer.


Scribd is a pirate site as well. They just managed to make a respectable business out of piracy:

If it comes down to the choice between torrents and paying a business model that encourages users to do the pirating for them with money incentive, I would prefer the torrents, actually! Strictly speaking, even YouTube and google are the largest pirate sites on the internet ... not all of their content, of course!
Best thing is of course to buy legal score copies, but those are unfortunately not available to the public in many cases. There are some copies of scores floating around the internet which have never been sold commercially. I guess, that is just the nature of the internet (and human beings) ... some people share stuff, others and exploit that content to generate money for themselves.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Sep 19, 2018)

Feel free to download any of the project files from my Hz mockups here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-score-project-files-download-hub.73680/

Hope that helps.


----------



## bryla (Sep 19, 2018)

bryla said:


> Unfortunately it's not even legal to share transcriptions of other peoples pieces. Not even in YouTube videos.


@ashtongleckman: Transribtions include digital files.


----------



## nik (Sep 19, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Feel free to download any of the project files from my Hz mockups here:
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/film-score-project-files-download-hub.73680/
> 
> Hope that helps.


hey Ashton,thats really awsome,thanks a lot!!


----------



## ed buller (Sep 19, 2018)

nik said:


> Hey guys,
> i would love t recreate some of HZ scores for practice.any idea where i could get the original orchestral scores of Hans Zimmer?
> Interested in anything he made especially Crimson Tide,Inception,Pirates of the Carribean are some of my favourites! Thanks in advance for any advice!
> best regards
> Nik




This is what you do. Import the WAV file into your DAW. Tempo map it as close as you can. ( if you don't know how it's a good time to learn ). When the click plays through all the way in time with the Sound file your good to go.

Broad strokes first. Listen to the structure. Put markers in. Listen to repeat bits. Are they exactly the same ? ( they won't be ). All the scores you mentioned rely heavily on added instruments. Listen to those. Bottom end is crucial. Always ( nearly always ) some sort of synth patch to help.

Once you have the basic shape start filling in. Listen, listen , listen...all the time. Play 8 bars of yours then 8 bars of his....are you getting close. Listen quietly ....about the level you can talk over....so you have to concentrate to hear....check it on cans......and sometimes play it really quietly !.....

So much of Hans's music is about the sound. It's immensely detailed. Lot's of things going on but they don't fight....they compliment and enhance. He uses sonics almost as lighting. Bringing some things closer for a bit....then pushing them back.

Perhaps start with something Musically Straightforward like Time . It's the same tune for 4 and a half minutes. But it grows from a dark , mossy piano to Armageddon then back again in that time.

Be aware of the darkness.....Hans loves darkness....the sound is covered in velvet...the top end is very very controlled it never overpowers. The bottom end is always Vast...it goes down fathoms.....good luck...you'll learn loads....far far more than reading a score that probably (if you could find one) has most of the music missing ! as it was done in his computer.


Best of Luck


ed


----------



## g.c. (Sep 19, 2018)

In addition to the Holst i'd point you also to Ottorino Resphigi, particularly his Feste Romana, and also to William Walton. I particularly like his 1st Symphony in as it seems to have influenced what I hear in orchestral scoring today. Bernstein's Candide is another. If Alex North is any influence in your life, then Milhauds "Creation--monde" is right in that wheelhouse.
g.c.


----------

